# Oval Office 1-29-08



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay so who wants to go this week! First pitcher is on me! I got a hankering for a myrtle burger and some fried mushrooms!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll most likely be there konz.:letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, I might be in for a meet up...we'll see how work goes tomorrow..ya'll meet around 6ish?

Jimmy


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm there. Your pitchers are on me Ray.:toast


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll see if we can get everything done before dark today and get my brother and head over if he's up for it. see ya'all tonight.:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

6ish is right, but come when ever you want. Good food, good folks, you just can't beat that.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Got room for a newcomer? I can head up that way around 6ish....


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

i might b there they might not let me in i didnt pay for my coke last time i was there


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *asago (1/29/2009)*Got room for a newcomer? I can head up that way around 6ish....


Always got room for a new guy.......there should be a couple of us there tonight.

Frank,

Don't worry about that coke.......come on by....

I just got off the phone with Clay and he should be stopping by too.

Jeff, where you at punk!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry I missed y'all - got stuck on a job until after 8... I'm in for next time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem buddy......you missed a good time though......we were there till it closed down.

Thanks to everybody that came by......it was a good time and full of laughs!

Larry, I owe you buddy!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It was good meeting jimmyjams and Chris, Had fun. We're even Ray.:toast


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That would be jjam (Jimmy)....Enjoyed meeting you tooStryker...Till next time!

Cheers!:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------

